# McLaren the next chapter ....augmented reality p2



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

ive been working on a project but unable to say anything until now , there is something very special coming out from the McLaren stable very soon.....

http://mclarenautomotive-news.com/t/V8A ... 4F/cr.aspx


----------



## glslang (Dec 5, 2009)

The rumours are a successor to the F1. Hypercar sort of thing. Are they true? ;-). Any tweets we can search for? :lol:


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

was said:


> ive been working on a project but unable to say anything until now , there is something very special coming out from the McLaren stable very soon.....
> 
> http://mclarenautomotive-news.com/t/V8A ... 4F/cr.aspx


No surely not , are Mclaren going to finally make a good looking car :wink:


----------



## Canis (Sep 5, 2012)

Pleas don't release another car, am still wrestling with the temptation of the 12c without you lot adding another temptation into the mix [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Andywarr (May 14, 2009)

Something's coming out, a disguised car Pulled out at the roundabout outside the mclaren factory last week, looked much lower and wider than the mp4-12c.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Ooh you little tease was! :lol:


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

Teaser video clip released today


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Another teaser picture by email today as well:
http://i.mclarenautomotive-news.com/Cmp ... e_12th.png


----------



## Demessiah (Jan 27, 2009)

Rumours going about....

New Maclaren F1. 800hp with kers as per formula one.

Going to take the fight to the pie eating bugatti :twisted:


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

NaughTTy said:


> Ooh you little tease was! :lol:


 :lol: I wish I could tell you more, its been burning a hole inside of me for months :evil:

not long to go now before all the images & specs are out [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Holy cow, it's the new Batmobile [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

was said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Ooh you little tease was! :lol:
> ...


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Latest email shows this:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

brittan said:


> Latest email shows this:


Wow! 

That is beautiful. Love the colour too... 8)


----------



## RockKramer (Feb 15, 2012)

Mmmm. If I had kids... I'd sell them.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

I need a whole lot more business before I place an order for the company van... 8)


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)




----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Was, it's fabulous!

If I win the lottery this weekend you're buying me lunch!

I might place an order after!


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

Rich, that's a deal only if you order 2, damn I'll even get you a desert & coffee :lol:


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

McLaren P1 augmented reality 8)

very cool free App on the Mclaren Facebook page ...










*for iPhone*, download the free McLaren P1 App , print out this image and enjoy !


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Now that is SERIOUSLY cool!!!


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Brilliant! 8)


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Cool


----------



## jaybyme (Mar 10, 2010)

over 900 hp, should be enough to make it a fun weekend car. if you've got the odd million lying around.


----------

